# Web page for personal use



## toejam237 (Oct 5, 2018)

Just started using this, early days yet.
maximus23519650.wixsite.com/ikmphoto


----------



## happasmith (Oct 25, 2018)

Nice website you got there!

I also use a website builder for mine particularly the hPage Website Builder: Create a free website! - hPage.com for my photography portfolio and my personal website. I absolutely have no idea how to code so had to resort to a website builder. Good thing they have a slideshow gallery feature for my photos and I just have to put the content in. Saved me hundreds of dollars on a website designer/developer.


----------

